# Uh Oh!



## shan777 (Sep 19, 2012)

Let Buck out for a run, then my 14 day pregnant Doe, forgot to put Buck back ..... you know the rest..... Silly me

What are the possibilities from here. Is her litter at risk? Anyone have similar issues?


----------



## DianeS (Sep 20, 2012)

No biggie, the first pregnancy wasn't disturbed by this more recent breeding. If she did get pregnant 14 days ago, she will still have those kits on time. 
But, it is possible for rabbits to carry two litters, conceived at different times, at the same time. They have two horns to their uterus, and one continues to have viable eggs even after the other has conceived kits. 

That said, most of the time when rabbits breed, they breed multiple times in a short period of time. This usually leads to pregnancy in both uterine horns that were conceived within minutes of each other. If that happened 14 days ago, then you won't even notice that she was bred a second time.

The potential issues arise IF when she was bred 2 weeks ago, she only got pregnant in one uterine horn. IF that happened, then she could have gotten pregnant today in the second horn. IF that happens, then one of two things will happen:
1 - She will deliver the first litter as normal, along with the second litter at the same time,. If this happens, the second litter will be too premature to live, and will either be born dead or die extremely quickly (minutes, probably not even hours, after kindling).
Or
2 - She will deliver the first litter as normal, and two weeks later she will deliver the second litter as normal. If this happens, the second litter is likely to not get enough milk to live. You will likely need a nurse-mom for them (another doe whose litter is the same age that will accept some extra kits), or learn how to bottle raise them (which is not often successful). 

So, to sum up - the kits from the first breeding are going to be delivered normally, just as if the second breeding never happened. The kits from the second breeding might not exist, might be born prematurely, might be born but not fed enough, or very very tiny chance of being just fine. 

Hope that helps! Don't sweat it. It happens.


----------



## shan777 (Sep 20, 2012)

DianeS said:
			
		

> No biggie, the first pregnancy wasn't disturbed by this more recent breeding. If she did get pregnant 14 days ago, she will still have those kits on time.
> But, it is possible for rabbits to carry two litters, conceived at different times, at the same time. They have two horns to their uterus, and one continues to have viable eggs even after the other has conceived kits.
> 
> That said, most of the time when rabbits breed, they breed multiple times in a short period of time. This usually leads to pregnancy in both uterine horns that were conceived within minutes of each other. If that happened 14 days ago, then you won't even notice that she was bred a second time.
> ...


Wow, what a great post, I can't thank you enough for that. Really appreciate it. I don't even have any follow up questions! You answerred everything!!! Thanks once again!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 20, 2012)

Are you sure that the doe was pregnant? Most does won't accept service when they are already pregnant. They usually fight, run or otherwise avoid the buck's attention. If your doe "lifted" for the buck, there is a better-than-even chance she wasn't pregnant to begin with. If this were my doe, I'd make a note of the date that this occurred. That way, if  she doesn't produce anything for you on the expected due date, you'll know when she is due from this accidental breeding.


----------



## shan777 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Are you sure that the doe was pregnant? Most does won't accept service when they are already pregnant. They usually fight, run or otherwise avoid the buck's attention. If your doe "lifted" for the buck, there is a better-than-even chance she wasn't pregnant to begin with. If this were my doe, I'd make a note of the date that this occurred. That way, if  she doesn't produce anything for you on the expected due date, you'll know when she is due from this accidental breeding.


Yeah I definitely had successful palpation the other day.
I didn't actually see her lift and buck do his thing.... looked at her private parts and saw some 'stuff' around edge, thought it might be the bucks. She may have refused him, not completly sure.
Guess I'll find out soon !
Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 20, 2012)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Are you sure that the doe was pregnant? Most does won't accept service when they are already pregnant. They usually fight, run or otherwise avoid the buck's attention. If your doe "lifted" for the buck, there is a better-than-even chance she wasn't pregnant to begin with. If this were my doe, I'd make a note of the date that this occurred. That way, if  she doesn't produce anything for you on the expected due date, you'll know when she is due from this accidental breeding.


Unless your does are little tramps like mine.... Doesn't matter what time of the month (pregnancy month), our does love our buck. Maybe its cause he is so cuddly with them, but they are always willing, as long as he cuddles with them afterward.


----------



## shan777 (Sep 20, 2012)

Shayanna said:
			
		

> Bunnylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha! Yeah she might be a tramp in the making ;-)


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 21, 2012)

I put our trampiest one in with the buck. 3 days ago. Do you think I can get her out? Nope. She'd rather be with him in his tiny cage.


----------



## shan777 (Sep 21, 2012)

Shayanna said:
			
		

> I put our trampiest one in with the buck. 3 days ago. Do you think I can get her out? Nope. She'd rather be with him in his tiny cage.


hahahaha! Classic


----------



## Prairiechick (Oct 26, 2012)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Are you sure that the doe was pregnant? Most does won't accept service when they are already pregnant. They usually fight, run or otherwise avoid the buck's attention. If your doe "lifted" for the buck, there is a better-than-even chance she wasn't pregnant to begin with. If this were my doe, I'd make a note of the date that this occurred. That way, if  she doesn't produce anything for you on the expected due date, you'll know when she is due from this accidental breeding.


I hear you and that is normally the case, BUT I have a Californian doe who I was getting a little ticked off at this summer for not being pregnant.  I started putting her in with the buck EVERY day, and EVERY day she lifted for him and he did his deal.  I was so disgusted over this.  I palpated her and felt nothing.  After about 3 weeks, I gave up and thought I should probably amend her diet for a little while to see if it would help.  A week later, the other doe I started putting in on the same day (I always try to breed at least 2 does in case something goes awry and I need a foster mom) was coming up on her kindle date.  I put in a box, she pulled fur, and generally got ready for the big day.  The morning she was due, here she was with 12 kits in the box.  Later that day, the other doe I thought to NOT be preggers had 8 on the wire with no hair pulled and no nest box.  I got 6 to survive since I caught her in time and it was June.  
SO, back to the original topic, does don't always reject the buck.  Some are little trollops and let the boys keep on doing their thing, even when they are 3 weeks pregnant.  Also, I realized a few years ago, just because I don't feel anything on palpation, doesn't mean there is nothing in there.
Now, if i could just get my daughter's HL doe to get in the mood so she can have some show rabbits for next summer.


----------

